# Mantis cannot grip surfaces.



## Matthewcmcginn (Jul 10, 2018)

On the 4th of July my friends nieces and nephews were messing with this L3 European mantis. Me being kind hearted took it under my wing for the day. But I think while they were handing it, its barbs on her legs tore off. Not sure if this is a trait of the European mantis or not. She has to hug sticks and cannot grip fabric or mesh.


----------



## Velve (Jul 10, 2018)

I've recently had a similar problem with a Heterochaeta nymph that lost all tarsi on its four hind legs and could only wrap around branches. While they are still small and light it is possible for them to successfully molt and recover. Try to give it sticks where it can hold on to, but thick enough so that it doesn't completely wrap its legs around them, as that would likely complicate the molt a lot more. Here's a pic for reference, my mantis managed to molt from this position and regenerate the claws. Nevertheless, it will be risky. Good luck!


----------



## Synapze (Jul 10, 2018)

I used tulle (very cheap and almost invisible) after my mantis lost both of her hind leg tarsi. She was able to hang easier on the tulle than on her branches and she successfully molted. She regenerated them completely after a molt or two. 

Good luck!


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you all so much


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 10, 2018)

I hope she has a successful molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 11, 2018)

I hope she will  heal her "feet" the next couple of molts


----------



## cwebster (Jul 11, 2018)

Hope she will molt successfully. Will try the tulle with a lovely mantis who just mismolted, losing limbs. He is eating honey but is so damaged it makes me sad.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah, it is always sad to see a beautiful creature messed up.

- MantisGirl 13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 12, 2018)

For others, just an insect. For us a pet. And it is sad to see your mantis being disfirmed and wondering  If he can go to his next molt.


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jul 19, 2018)

It's been exactly two weeks(July 4) since I "rescued" her from those kids (I still feel guilty on not letting her be free and letting nature take its course but I felt obligated to help her since of my friend's nephew and nieces handled her in such a horrid way.) She's been eating normal and perching on the thin twigs I set in her cage. I put a wash cloth on the base for the inevitable fall she will have during molting. Please tell your experiences with your young mantis when they lost their tarsi.


----------



## Matthewcmcginn (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's a picture of her enclosure


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 21, 2018)

It seems like a perfect enclosure! Good job! It seems like she can grip the twig pretty well. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

